
Erik Naggum's library is for sale - icey
http://twitter.com/xach/status/15202326009
======
ctkrohn
Here's a direct link to the book list:

<http://www.xach.com/naggum/books/catalog.pdf>

I have to say, I'm impressed by the bookseller's professionalism. It can't
have been easy to go through all the books, determine a price, and write notes
on the condition. In some cases, there's even a summary and a note on the
historical context of the book.

You can tell from the descriptions that some of these books are truly personal
artifacts -- not just words on paper. For example, here's what it says on the
m68k assembler reference: "Bumped to corners, covers very creased, dog ears,
pages toned, a worn copy but pages remain clean and unmarked." You can tell
that Naggum really used the book. For all the advantages of PDFs and
e-readers, you still lose something.

------
icey
I'm sorry for linking to the tweet, but Xach's livejournal appears to be
killfiled here.

~~~
tptacek
Why?

~~~
abstractbill
I seem to remember Zach posting a Hacker News exploit to his blog a long time
ago. Seems a little harsh for it still to be blocked I suppose, but I would
guess that's why.

EDIT: This is the post I'm thinking of:
<http://xach.livejournal.com/214252.html>

~~~
tptacek
Ouch. I'm a little drunk and wiriting with the iPhone keyboard on a cta blue
line train, but Xach's suggested fix (sha1(k, msg)) has a horrible
vulnerability in it.

------
JabavuAdams
Oh man, I miss his writing.

I wonder whether anyone will be interested in my library when I kick it?
Memento Mori.

------
hristov
Well there are only three copies of The Fountainhead in there so hurry up,
don't delay.

Sarcasm aside, I should mention that it is pretty impressive that in his
politics section he seems to have books from every single point of view.

